# Looking for a picture of a mass of bees on a hive frame



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of a topbar with bees and queen maybe this will work for you!
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture013.jpg


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

You can use anything that you like from here. http://s1066.photobucket.com/albums/u401/StevenOgborn/


----------

